# WANTED: R32 GTR upto £30k budget



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi guys,

Old timer who has come back for another R32 gtr after waving good-bye 12 years ago. My budget is up to £30k with intent to buy by the end of this week.

I am located in a place called Nuneaton situated Warwickshire but can travel for the right car.

Thanks


----------

